# The Natural Curly Hair Thread



## SunsetRainwater (Dec 23, 2006)

(I'm new and I'm sorry if this has already been posted) After 18 years (although I only started to notice my hair when I turned six), I am making peace with my natural curls. Enough trying to flat iron and straighten! I wondered how many Makeuptalk.com members also have natural curls. What are some of products methods you have used on your curls?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

I have naturally curly hair, although I get it relaxed. When it was in its natural state the last time, I used Marc Anthony products, and they worked really well for me. And since I have frizzy, unmanageable hair, HealthySexyHair works awesome for shampoo, conditioner and a leave-in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Dec 23, 2006)

another one w/ natural curls here ... when Jennifer Aniston first hit tv and we all did our hair like hers I got her haircut and spent a couple of years straightening my hair for over an hour every day. I look back at the pics and think, wow that looked great but OMG i'll never get involved in spending that much time on my hair again, now I'm all for just letting it do what it wants.

I used to use AG details for a chunky look, but they jacked up the price way too much for me, right now I use:

Joico K-pac reconstructor protein pack shampoo

pantene pro v conditioner

AG liquid effects

Let air dry for about 15 min, then diffuse dry

Then Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum


----------



## monniej (Dec 23, 2006)

many ladies on this site are going natural so you should be able to find a great selection of products. personally i love ouidad products to help manage my curly, kinky hair. check out this link.

For Luxurious, Sexy Curls without the Frizz: Ouidad--The Curl Experts

if you need something that's not so pricey you might want to try john frieda products. secret weapon has been one of my hg products as well. good luck!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 23, 2006)

Justine uses curl keeper from frizzoff.com


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm so glad curly hair has gone back into style! The 90's were boring with everyone straightening.

I've never liked John Frieda products. His stuff has never worked for me. Thanks for the product advice!


----------



## ivette (Dec 24, 2006)

hi sunset:wavey: its nice to meet :shakehands:

welcome to mut. i too have naturally curly hair.

i've used the following brands:

shampoos/and conditioners- pantene,l'oreal, and nexxus

gels/mousses/leave in conditioners- La looks, dep, l'oreal studio line, nexxus

styling gel, and garnier fructis style pure fix gel

there r others too, but can't recalll at the moment. basically, i try to look for

products specifically for curly hair. its really trial and error.

if i am trying a product out for the first time, i usually buy it at a harmons store.

the one near my home has a really good return policy. i can return opened and

partly used products and get a full refund as long as i have my receipt.


----------



## NikonD50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Personally, I use a leave in moisturizer so that I can comb my hair without ripping it out by the roots - lol. I've never straightened my hair even as a kid. I just didn't see the point. Now, my daughter, on the other hand, does it all with no seeming logic - lol. I guess it depends how she's feeling as to whether she wears her straight or natural.

Alfred


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 24, 2006)

i either use the marc anthony products for my curls, ( id dthat when my hair was longer)

but since i cut it shorter i have started using got to b curlvacious


----------



## Dubsbelle (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome to the "au natural side"!

Have you checked out naturallycurly.com? It's a great site with tons of info on curly hair!

I use the following products:

Aussie 3 min miracle

Curly Hair Solutions: Curl Keeper

AG: Recoil

Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee

Boots Curl Creme (pink)

Iso Daily Styling gel

Pantene Curl Scrunching spray


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 25, 2006)

funny thing, my hair is naturally wavey only when i cut my hair in layers, but after a few days it droops and turns semi straight. i got lots of hair and its very thick, so its a bit of a pain to manage. i only straightened hair twice, properly and i dont like it. to much work!

i got my hair cut nicely (finally!) and she told me to go wavey and forget about straight hair and she used a difuser (sp?) with her hair dryer and my hair turned extra curly/wavey and i love it!

fiance was a bit shocked when i came home with a bit more curly hair and the first thing he said was: "didnt they brush your hair before you left?". LOL! typical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 25, 2006)

i have naturally curly hair, i still cant seem to let go of the straight thing.

but my sister has, so i'll ask her when she shows up tomorrow what she uses to deal with her curly hair.


----------



## Porpoise (Dec 25, 2006)

Another natural curly hair. I am currently using Suave Professionals Healthy Curls Shampoo and Conditioner.

There are a few tips I have to share:

1) Get the Curly Girl book by Lorraine Massey

2) Check out NaturallyCurly.com -- Where Curls Come to Life

3) Give up the brush. Only comb in the shower with a wide tooth comb coated with conditioner.

4) If you want to blow dry, get a diffuser dryer. It will not blow the curls around.

Good luck.


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Dec 26, 2006)

Has anyone tryed Redken for Curly Hair (Fresh Curls). I use redken All Soft Shampoo and Smooth Down conditioner but i also use color extend...should i used just one shampoo and conditioner or does it matter if you mix and match? I have naturally curly hair too but can't find any way to tame my hair, except too straighten it but i dont always have the time for that. So i want to be proud of my curls and have them lookin good.


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Dec 26, 2006)

Sauve is what I currently use as well. Thanks for the website! Here are some of my personal tips:

1) Gently wash curly hair. *Do not* apply shampoo directly to the ends of your hair (hair is driest at the ends, making it fragile. Slipt end result in frizz!). Try to keep hair washing to once a week. If you need to cleanse your hair inbetween rinse your hair with water, and condition.

2) Never towel dry curly hair, it causes static, and frizz! Instead, squeeze out the excess water, and let your hair dry naturally.

3) I find my hair is smoother if I apply a little leave-in conditioner while my hair is drying.

4) A lot of anti-frizz serums (including John Fredia) suggest blow drying your hair smooth. Unless you have a professional quailty hair dryer with a diffuser, AVOID those products. Using a regular blow dryer with your anti-frizz serum, will actually make your hair much worse (I know from personal experince)!

5) My hair (and I believe most peoples) often horribly frizzy in the morning, after I have spent hours laying on it. To reduce pillow friction loosely braid your hair and/or put it in a bun.

Sorry I can't help, since I have never tried Redken's products. I can't see why you cannot mix products, I often mix conditioners. You could go to the manufactures website and write to them to be completely sure.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 26, 2006)

I love Curl Keeper! I wash my hair once every 4 days. The day I wash it, I put in the gel I wish to use that day, and let it dry naturally. Then the next day when I awake, I put in the Curl Keeper. It makes beautiful curls. Then if later in the day or the next day my hair becomes frizzy, I only need to spray my hair with water, as the Curl Keeper will continually reactivate itself with water. How cool is that. I have to order some more today.


----------



## selene (Jan 2, 2007)

I have wavy/curly (curl type 2a/b) hair. This is what I do, and maybe this will help someone who has hair like mine. I tend not to use any hair products with ingredients ending in â€˜cone, or cyclopentasiloxane. 

When I am done with my shower and my hair is dripping wet, I flip it upside down and it gets its first scrunching. After I step out of the shower and towel off, I may (very minimally) towel dry my hair in a scrunching fashion. At that point, I apply either GF curl shaping spray gel or Sebastian potion 9 (neither weigh my fine hair down). I let it air dry from this point on. 

Every once in a while, I will use a GF hair conditioning cream (I donâ€™t see it pictured on the GF website anymore, so maybe it has been discontinuedâ€¦?) that has amodimethicone in it. When I choose to use this, I try to leave my hair wetter yet before applying this.


----------



## m003942 (Jan 9, 2007)

I didn't know curly hair was back in style... especially since every hair stylist I ever went to recommends I straighten it.... I get so frustrated when they say that because I know I am in for a bad haircut by someone who couldn't possibly understand curly hair!

... sorry for the rant... I just got my hair cut and it's the worst in a long time

I love neutrogena triple moisture shampoo and conditioner... I condition every day and shampoo a couple times a week... I go back and forth between creams and gels. The cream I like the best is Wired by Rusk but it can be too heavy at times. Lately I've been doing gels. A lot of them really dry my hair out but two that don't are Biolage and Chi. I think Chi works the best for me. I did have luck in the past with the green stuff by Bed Head too. I find the less I mess with my hair, the better it looks so I try to let it air dry completely and then fluffng gently to break up the curls a bit. Pinning the front up loosley can help give more volume but I would take the pins out before it's completly dry and then scrunch to avoid any weird kinks. A zigzag part actually looks the best since it gives more volume at the top where it tends to be flat, but it doesn't usually stay there... haven't tried to part it when wet so I will have to try that.... Unfortunaly I've also come to the conclusion that the best haircut is straight across the back and angled on the front. No layers. Very boring cut and if I had eyes in the back of my head, I could do it myself. Every time I go to a salon I imagine that the stylist has some great vision so I let myself be talked into layers. Come to find out the stylist envisions my hair straight and layers just make the bottom even fluffier and the top seem flatter. Not to mention they always seem to take more length off.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to MuT!

I have wavy hair. I wish it would make up it's mind and pick one...curly or straight. The in between thing irritates me.


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your hair cut! It's very diffcult to find a stylist who will properly work with curly hair.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a fellow girl with curly hair.. I will post a picture later... but I dont have the courage to go a day without straightening it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## m003942 (Jan 9, 2007)

I know! I move alot so when I finally do find someone, I can't go there for more than a hair cut or two. I guess what I need to do is get a precise explanation from them about the cut so I can explain it to another stylist.

I always ask if there is someone working that has natuarally curly hair, but there almost never is.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

Curly girl checking in. I have been transitioning back to my natural hair for about 5 months. I have so many products, you'd need a notepad to right down all my product recommendations. The things that helped me he most are

Curl Talk by Ouidad and Curly Girl Handbook by Lorraine Massey - These two books really helped me understand the nature of my curls.

Cutting back on shampoo - My hair lives for conditioner and moisturizers. I still use shampoo, but I make sure it's a moisturizing one

Banish the brush - My hairline literally rejuvenated itself from invisibility in 2 months after I stopped brushing it so much

Only comb when wet - I have type 4 hair (it's going to be an afro when I finally cut off the straightened hair) and my hair loves being combed when it's wet or damp. Combing dry leaves broken hairs allover the place.


----------



## geebers (Jan 10, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair too and I am so glad to see this thread!! YAY. I actually swear by hair oil - they sell all types in Indian stores -but it tames my frizz and shows off the curls much better. I rarely flat iron now - I flat ironed for New year's Eve and that was the first time in about 6 months!


----------



## LisaIsabelle (Jan 11, 2007)

My hair is very curly, I have Shirley Temple's locks!!

Unfortunately it's a frizzy mess and it's easier for me to use a flat iron than to try to make the best out of it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jan 11, 2007)

i have naturally curly hair. i use whatever i can get my hands on. lol. my hair isn't picky. it loves coconut oil, shea butter, and thick conditioners.


----------



## geebers (Jan 12, 2007)

It's true flatirons are so much easier - takes me 20 min to do it. But after trial and error I learned that my hair works best the day after it is washed. The day of I put frizz-free cream or pomade - anything heavy- to tame it. It usually works as long as I dont mess around with it or use a blow dryer.


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG...frizzy is such a nightmare. I have the frizzest hair (although, I am beginning to understand how to tame it). I was costantly taughted throughout my childhood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I remember a stranger walking up to me and asking why didn't I know how to use a brush.


----------



## beautynista (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

Good tips! I'm guilty of almost all!


----------



## geebers (Jan 13, 2007)

Another tip that works for me is to put your hair in a high LOOSE bun at night before bed and when you take it out in the morning, your hair will be frizz free.

Also - I highly recommend any pomade type of hair product. Seriously if you apply it to damp hair and let it air dry (HANDS OFF THE HAIR LADIES) it makes a huge huge difference.

Those anti-frizz serums never work for me. Nor do sprays of any kind. It has to be a pomade.


----------



## Susan50500 (Jan 13, 2007)

nexxus heat protectant spray works great to keep your hair healthy if your like me, and straighten every day


----------



## Pharah (Jan 14, 2007)

I think it is great that you've re-connected to the natural side =)

People spend tones of money on products that promise all this stuff but overlook the old time favorites. My secret weapon is good-ol "Mane-n-Tale" "Conditioner! This stuff is THE BOMB!!! Sure i've tried all that fancy-shmancy stuff from Deva Curl ..curly hair solutions (gross) and blah blah blah..from All the products i could buy from the curl mart on Naturally curly.com but this conditioner is my HG.

The Products I Use:

Shampoo: Cream Of Nature -original (which has no sulfates or cones and is basically the cheapest High quality natural shampoo you can find at the store without haveing to order off the internet)

Conditioner: Mane-N-Tale (the one for humans...duh)

Leave in Conditioner: Pantene Smooth and Sleek Leave in comb in Treatment (no-cones)

Styling: Citre Shine Curl Booster or LA Looks...the yellow one very very sparingly!!

Finishing: Chaz Dean Studios Fig Oil (smells like heaven)

Deep Co. Treatment: Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix =)


----------



## poca_ini (Jan 14, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair like _Tia _and _Tamera _from *Sister Sister.* When I wear it curly I use Paul Mitchell and Redken products.

Though I usually flat iron my hair and wear it straight while using Alterna products. I *don't* get relaxers/perms, so my hair is still super curly!! I like having the best of both worlds.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

I heard Pantene is really bad for your hair...do you use this regularly?

:scared: aww me too *gives hug


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't it bizarre, but I have heard this too from my hair dresser to steer clear of Pantene as it is so bad for your hair. That just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## geebers (Jan 15, 2007)

Why is pantene bad???


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 3, 2007)

What if you have an ionic blowdryer......??? Is it okay to use an anti-frizz serum then????

OMG!!!!!!!! i so know what you mean by people who don't understand curly hair. And i don't like when hair stylists try to make you feel bad because of the hair we have just because they dont know what they're doing. I'm still searching for a salon in cincinnati thats familiar with my type of hair. its so frustrating .........i share your pain


----------



## Kristines (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips

Kris


----------



## rakshana (Mar 6, 2007)

In singapore, all u can find is hair straightening stuffs, Cos the majority here are chinese. So i stick to my oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felinaa (Mar 20, 2007)

Another curly here, i am a 3a/3b. Over the last couple of years i have actually learned to love my curls, after years and years of fighting it. As a few of you have already mentioned above, the curly girl book is great, i do follow the conditioner only routine and it's been working great for me. And to be honest, i don't care anymore if curly hair is currently in fashion or not! I have had my hair straightened at the hairdresser's a few times in the past and always hated it, it's just not me. :scared2:


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have thick curly hair. I hate it and secretly love it at the same time. So sometimes (mostly in the summer) when I want to let my curls be free, the product line I use is called Mixed Chicks. It makes my hair so soft and shiny and leaves me with beautifully defined curls.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 24, 2007)

lain: I KNOW!!

Yay!! I love curly hair! I wish mine was actually curly... it's more wavy-ish. I use Beyond the Zone Noodle Head products with Suave Naturally Heathly Curly Hair shampoo, and it sometimes makes my hair curly and sometimes it decides that it wants to be not-curly and frizzy. Lol.

Curly Hair Tips, Tricks and Advice --- the person writing this article has curly hair and she has a bunch of products that work for curly hair and different tips.


----------



## suzizack (Apr 11, 2007)

Jessicurl products have made my curly/wavy hair behave beautifully.

Never had such great looking hair with OTC products.


----------



## tambabe (Apr 11, 2007)

I too have started going natural, ditching the big round brush. My dh bought me a new ceramic blow dryer with a HUGE diffuser, and it has been AWESOME.

My hair is fine though, so I can't use too much product on the roots. I use frizzease mousse and diffuse, then I put frizzease serum on the ends. I also use the frizz ease shampoo &amp; conditioner. But that's only because that is what I bought THIS time.

My hair turned super curly after my 2nd child, so I have no time to deal with the jennifer aniston style anymore! I think you just need to find a confident curly hair stylist. That is who made me change my mind about straightening and I am so grateful!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair, too! But I want to know if there is a way to calm my curls down into soft waves! I like my curls, but sometimes I just wish I could tone them down a bit, to make them soft, loose waves.


----------



## tambabe (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan, have you ever tried using hot rollers or those big round curling irons? the ones that are like 1.5 inches? That is what I did, and it held pretty well all day Sunday.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I actually thought about buying some of those big rollers, but then my fiance said, "What do you need those for? I love your curls like they are!" So ended up not getting them, lol! But I think I'll go back and get them and try them, to see if they work!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think I have posted in this thread yet...

But I have curly hair and have had it for my whole entire life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it, because I can straighten it (which I do only three or four times a year) and the rest of the time I wear it curly.

I have found the products that work the best for me are the Marc Anthony products and Frizz Ease curl spray. I just found my new HG though and it is the Curly Sexy Hair spray in the blue bottle - it makes my hair full, curly, and wonderful without being crunchy or stiff, and I LOVE IT!!! It makes me so happy.

I avoid Pantene like the plague and also Tresemme. Those damage my hair seriously. I usually stay in the range of Biolage or Redken. I think of anything I buy, my hair is very important to keep looking its best.


----------



## ncrainstorm (Apr 13, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair, too. When it's cut short it's like Shirley Temple! I have it on the longer side now, in layers. The weight of the hair tends to pull it down some so it's not super curly. I have been trying product after product to find what works best.

I tried Biolage Ultra Hydrating which a lot of people rate highly. Didn't like it, my hair felt dingy and straw-like. :sadyes:

I went to using Tressemme 2 in 1 shampoo with conditioner then used Curl Friends leave in conditioner after. This worked pretty well. My one issue with Curl Friends is it's scent is very strong! I prefer no frangrance or lightly scented products because if you use more than one - as most of us do, the scents start mixing and can be quite overpowering. I also used Curl Friend's smoothing serum as I got it free with my order from drugstore.com. It worked fairly well, yet also had a strong odor that I didn't really care for.

Just this week I tried Philosophy Shear Splendor, a rinse out conditioner. I've only used it once, but I really loved it! :lovelovee: It has a very light citrus scent that doesn't linger real long on the hair, so your hair just smells like clean hair. It made my hair really smooth and shiny and felt so good to the touch! I tried their anti-frizz serum too and it seems to help calm the frizzies better than anything I've tried.

If you want to try something to help pump up your curls, especially the days after your shampoo, Curl Friend's Revitalizing Mist has worked best for me. It's got a lot of natural oils in it and you just spray it on your hair and scrunch. It really helped re-awaken my curls but didn't make my hair crunchy.

Now I'll keep searching for the best shampoo, hairspray and deep conditioning treatment/mask!

Maria


----------



## bizimom (Apr 13, 2007)

Ladies, I have wavy/curly hair that I have angled in the front, and layered all over. It seems that the hair on the top of my head does not curl as much as the rest of my hair. I don't want to be bothered with curling irons or setting it in pin curls (an idea I saw on "What Not to Wear"). Can anyone offer me any suggestions? I use a diffuser when time allows. It seems that culing mouses make my hair too stiff, so, I have been sticking to gels and hair spray. HELP!! Leslie:bawling:


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 21, 2007)

Has anybody used the methods as described in Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey?


----------



## monniej (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm not familiar with her methods. please post a link so we can check it out!


----------



## suzizack (Jun 22, 2007)

I have read Curly Girl and tried to no poo ,used a non silicone light coniditioner only . I made it for 1 1/2 months.

I now use Jessicurl low lather shampoo and the daily light conditioner.

Most I can go with out shampooing is 3 days. But I do at least rinse it daily , then a light conditoner.

I do like to use baking soda once a month on my scalp and then finger comb it out into hair,rinse, use conditioner..


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 22, 2007)

This site I found is dedicated to it!

Got curl? the curly girl page


----------



## FearlessBunny (Jun 22, 2007)

I went CG for about 3 months but I couldn't make it either. I did learn a lot from it though and I'm more careful about silicone.

naturallycurly.com is a great site for us curlies. They have tons of advice and product information. A lot of the people there are CG or modified CG.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 22, 2007)

can i ask why you guys didnt last?


----------



## SweetCherries (Aug 2, 2007)

I have Natural curls too and i use to manythings to name so i just let it go wild


----------



## suzizack (Aug 3, 2007)

After about 4-6 weeks of not pooing, I felt kinda grungy. My hair felt oily too even tho I rinsed it every night and applied a light,nautural type conditoner.

Just did not like the feel of no poo that long.


----------



## monniej (Aug 3, 2007)

what is the benefit of not shampooing for that long? i can't even imagine going 4 weeks with out shampoo! did your hair grow faster? break less? please let us know the advantages it gave you.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

Joico K pak is the best...usually recommended for treated hair but works like a charm for curly hair...especially if its very dry and frizzy


----------



## smilingface (Aug 7, 2007)

Another curly girl here. I also recommend the Curly Girl book by Lorraine Massey and the naturallycurly boards. I use the Curly Girl method which means I only use shampoo maybe once every other week. When I do wash my hair I use conditioner. I like Suave Aloe conditioner for this. This method has helped cut down on frizz and my hair is much healthier. Here are some tips I've learned;

-Wash with conditioner just like you would a shampoo. I scrub my scalp with the conditioner and then rinse thouroughly. When I do use shampoo I make sure it is a non sulfate shampoo. I like Giovanni 50/50 balanced shampoo from Whole Foods.

-After washing and conditioning my hair (I like Jessicurl aloeba conditioner) I rinse out and use a microfiber towel

-After I take the towel off I apply a good amount of gel to my hair. I rake it though. Then I don't touch it. Touching my hair causes frizz.

-I never use a comb or brush. For me it causes frizz although for some people using a comb in the shower to distribute conditioner works well.

-I wash my hair every other day. Also I wash at night and air dry. When I go to bed my hair is slightly damp. I sleep on a satin pillowcase. When I get up in the morning I have frizz free curls.

-I don't use products with cones or proteins. These build up in my hair and cause frizz. Since I don't use a sulfate shampoo they are hard to get out of your hair.

-I do an acv rinse every 10 shampoos. I mix 1 tbsp acv in 1 cup of warm water and pour over my head after shampooing. I work it though my hair and then rinse thoroughly. Then I condition as usual. This helps get rid of buildup.


----------



## magda11us (Aug 14, 2007)

I use to dislike my curly hair but now I'm actually more comfortable. My hair back then used to be thicker now it's thinner so its not frizzy as it used to be.


----------



## polarpanda (Apr 28, 2011)

I have that, too! I usually straighten just my growing out bangs and put my hair in a bun before bed( it makes the waves more defined).


----------



## xLightningbolt (May 6, 2011)

I have naturally curly hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Atm though i blowdry and straighten it and have been for years.

I want to have it natural, but atm at the length it is, it loooks like a bad, bad afro






So im growing it, and once its to a length i like i will start having it natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Olive Oil and Natural Yoghurt mixed together is a 'hair mask' i swear by! I do it every time i wash my hair because i see such a signifcant difference when i don't do it and i hate it! The mask leaves my hair silky smooth, frizz free, and the dead ends look like they're not there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

